# My heart dog...



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

This makes me really sad to look at. You can see the white in his face now more then ever......he wasn't this white a few weeks ago. I guess it just shows how much he's changed over the last year, he's starting to slow down a lot and he's just acting well older. I love my baby boy, this dog is my heart, my soul, my world....he truly is my heart dog and the little Beagle that isn't my whole world, but he does make my world whole. I love my little Beagle and I wouldn't trade him for anything in the world.

This little dog has been by my side for almost 8.5 years...we've been through EVERYTHING together....he's been my rock the last 3 years though....he was by my side when I lost my job, walked out of a bad relationship, almost lost my beloved uncle to cancer, then with in two months time of each other lost my two great grandmothers and my cousin, when I lost my friend....when my family fell apart and my mom had to go to rehab and I was split up from my baby sister....he's TRULY been there with me through EVERYTHING, I owe this little Beagle more then words can say.....

Here's some awesome new shots of him too


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw, that is so sweet. I love gray faces - they speak of wisdom. You have a wonderful friend.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's so beautiful!!! and honestly i don't normally go gah gah over beagels... but... he's amazing i love his personality that you captured in the photo's and how fit this little guy is.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He is so cute, course I have a weakness for a hound dog of about any kind. So glad you both can be there for each other.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

That's so sweet...you've got me tearing...


----------

